# Has anyone received the new Amazon K2 black leather cover?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone received the new Amazon K2 black leather cover with your K2?  If so, I'd love to hear how the hinges work and if it's secure in the cover, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have it, it seems very secure.  The hinges seem more like latches to me.

the only grip I have is there's no elastic to hold the cover in place when it's closed.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> I have it, it seems very secure. The hinges seem more like latches to me.
> 
> the only grip I have is there's no elastic to hold the cover in place when it's closed.


Thanks for the quick reply! I wonder if the cover is otherwise okay, if there is a nice-looking velcro or similar closure we could attach. I'm no crafty person, so it would have to be very simple....like buy and attach  .....and that doesn't sound too pretty


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would suggest getting a nice elastic band perhaps, like the old one came with the K1 Cover and just using that. You can just measure it to fit then sew the ends together so it can be slipped over it. *OR* You may be able to find a large elastic band (like a head band) that would work in the hair accessory section of Target or similar type store...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

That's part of the reason I didn't order that cover -- lack of closure.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I would suggest getting a nice elastic band perhaps, like the old one came with the K1 Cover and just using that. You can just measure it to fit then sew the ends together so it can be slipped over it. *OR* You may be able to find a large elastic band (like a head band) that would work in the hair accessory section of Target or similar type store...


Now that is quite nice and easy...even for non-crafty Libro! Thanks, Octochick.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie has pictures posted of the case and the K2 in the case in one of the K2 threads.


----------



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

I think there is a book bungee available ...try googling it.  That's what I am going to do.  I am very excited about the Amazon book cover.  I love the way the Kindle looks in it and that it is still very thin.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Libro, I got the new cover and I have to admit, there's not much I don't like about it. The fact it doesn't have a closure doesn't bug me a bit. The only thing is that it could have a bit more of a ledge to hold onto, but to be honest, the Kindle is this enough that even that's not much of an issue

It's VERY secure and and very sleek. It folds back completely flat. This will be the cover I use at work and it's perfect to use until the Oberon gets here.

I'm very glad that I changed my mind and ordered it...I canceled it 3 times!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I would suggest getting a nice elastic band perhaps, like the old one came with the K1 Cover and just using that. You can just measure it to fit then sew the ends together so it can be slipped over it. *OR* You may be able to find a large elastic band (like a head band) that would work in the hair accessory section of Target or similar type store...


Like these headbands. Come in sets and they are cheap.








used these in high school sports. they are cheap at walmart. They are like oversized hairties.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

If you want to read without the cover, does it come out easily?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep. Just push down on the top latch and it slides right out. But the latch isn't loose enough that it's going to unlatch itself (at least mine isn't).


----------



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Like these headbands. Come in sets and they are cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea! With 4 daughters I have those laying all over the house!! I'm going to go find one now!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well if Amazon was smart, they would come out with these in a few other color options. What I really do not like about it it 
the logo on the front.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Do any of you with the new Amazon cover also have a M-edge (ya know, a K1 m-edge)?  I was wondering how you think they compare?  Quality?  Size?  Usability?  Anything else?

I had a K1 m-edge and I was going to wait for the K2 m-edge to come out.  But it sounds like the Amazon cover is well liked, I'm wondering if I should just get the Amazon cover instead.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Well if Amazon was smart, they would come out with these in a few other color options. What I really do not like about it it
> the logo on the front.


For me it's the color, the logo, and the lack of closure. But a few people here like them so I went to Amazon to reconsider. I just can't do it. It's not worth $30 to me when I have nicer covers on order. I'll just have to be patient and wait. Btw, it's not getting good reviews at Amazon so maybe those of you who like it could go give it a good word.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Let me put it this way...I won't be getting a M-Edge. If M-Edge hadn't of changed their cover, I may have considered it, but since this is secure, sleek, and folds flat, I have no need for the M-Edge. I like the hinge system. I like the fact that the cover _just_ covers Bella.

This is saying a lot considering how many M-Edge covers I bought for my KK (3 original, 1 new, 1 image, and 1 leisure) I also briefly considered canceling my Oberon order..Yeah, I stopped that thought real quick.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Luv, thanks for the input


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are my pictures:

The box:










The instructions:










The Kindle hanging from its hinges (it is very secure):










Another view of the cover and its hinges:










Hope this helps. Ask questions!

L


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the new cover a lot (I may need to get one of those bands though to hold it closed in my bag).  My husband want me to get an Oberon, I don't know if I will.


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

I received the Amazon K2 cover today and I'm delighted with it. It is well-made, sturdy, and -- to my surprise -- very attractive. The photos don't do it justice. In fact, I keep picking it up and admiring it and laughing at myself for being so reluctant to order it. The leather on the outside is a good quality as is the suede lining, and the stitching throughout is even and tight. (No matter how hard I try I can't find even a tiny flaw anywhere.) The logo on the front is much more discrete than it appears to be in photos. I had thought I would object to it, but I absolutely do not. Best of all is the hinge, which is nothing short of brilliant. Amazon should let other makers of covers use it (they would pay a royalty, of course) because it is a far better solution than anyone else has managed to design. For me the lack of a closure of some sort is not an issue since I will carry my Kindle in either a purse or a briefcase, and every one of them has sections and/or pockets that it will not have to share. Also, the color is not an issue since I wear black a lot and use many black accessories -- but even so I would be happy if Amazon decides to offer other colors at some time in the future. I will be first in line for red and and nice saddle brown.

Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you all for your reviews, I just ordered one of these! To replace, the Cole Haan I bought!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So far you're the 2nd person I've seen to choose the Amazon cover over the Cole Haan cover in the past 15 minutes. 

That really says a lot about the Amazon cover. They did a great job with this one (as opposed to the previous one that was basically useless in my opinion).


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I would suggest getting a nice elastic band perhaps, like the old one came with the K1 Cover and just using that. You can just measure it to fit then sew the ends together so it can be slipped over it. *OR* You may be able to find a large elastic band (like a head band) that would work in the hair accessory section of Target or similar type store...


Now that's a great idea! I have some elastic headbands - the kind with the gripper spots. They never worked that well as headbands but now I have a use for them. Thanks


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

The "hinge" system of the K2 looks like a great idea - wish my K1 had something similar! 

I don't really care for the "corners" of most of the covers, and then again I don't really want to stick Velcro all over the back of my Kindle. So, for now, I'm just using the Amazon case that it came with. 

It'll be interesting to see what the folks at Oberon, etc., do with their cases - I assume these companies will incorporate the hinge connections for a "cleaner," yet secure, attachment. Nice!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would love to see the hinges in an Oberon cover, that's for sure! They are attached to a little leather strip. All another cover manufacturer would need to do is so the strop in their cover and voila! Perfect attachment.

Of course, whoever makes these hinges could charge an arm and a leg for them.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't originally order the Amazon cover but after all the rave reviews and pictures I ordered it yesterday. It has shipped and will be here Friday. Perfect timing!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I would love to see the hinges in an Oberon cover, that's for sure! They are attached to a little leather strip. All another cover manufacturer would need to do is so the strop in their cover and voila! Perfect attachment.
> 
> Of course, whoever makes these hinges could charge an arm and a leg for them.
> 
> L


I'm sure Amazon has that patent sewn up pretty tight. Literally, lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just posted a review, with pictures, of this cover on our new review board. You can read it here.

I hope others will take the time to post reviews of Kindles, covers, and accessories at the board, too!

L


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

girls4rus said:


> Great idea! With 4 daughters I have those laying all over the house!! I'm going to go find one now!


LOL, me, too! Only one daughter but those headbands seems to multiply!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

The lack of a closure button is a dealbreaker for me... unless I can jerry-rig some kind of closure onto it (don't want an elastic that I have to remove). I had the m-edge on order with the hinge system (I order on 2/9) but changed my order to the corners.  I think I will like the corners very much and love the colors of the m-edge.  I just need to be patient.  Honestly, I think m-edge missed a great opportuinity to have these covers ready to go at release date... how many people have they just lost to the Amazon cover because we don't want to wait for the m-edge to supposedly be shipped on 3/7.  You can't even order the light yet........ Quality manufacturing takes time, I know, and maybe Amazon only gave them the heads up on the dimensions in early Feb.  

I need to be patient..... do I really need two covers?  I think not, especially since the amazon one is not "stylish"... will I really use it once that pretty m-edge comes in?


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I ordered the Amazon cover and given the reviews I've seen so far I am happy with my choice.  Although if the Oberon covers became available with the hinge system I might be tempted.  They are so beautiful.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I'm sure Amazon has that patent sewn up pretty tight. Literally, lol


It must not be because M-Edge is doing them. They are working on them now and from an e-mail received by co-worker, they hope to have them on their website bi mid-March where they'll offer both hinge & corners!


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

If Oberon offers the hinge, I am in trouble. The Kindle may single-handedly save the economy. Let's see:

Kindle - $359
Amazon Cover - $30
Etsy bag - $25
Book Light - $13
Square Trade Warrantee - $45
Books - $50


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I jumped on the bandwagon like a few others here.  After the great reviews I ordered the Amazon cover instead of waiting for a m-edge.

It will be here Friday!  I was trying to use the neoprene sleeve/case from Target in the meantime.  It's a nice case but I really want a cover instead of a case.  Now I'm waiting for Friday.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

It appears you can already "preorder" the m-edge spine clip version of the kindle 2 case.  Search for "m-edge prodigy jacket kindle 2" on amazon.com.  It says avaialble in 6 to 10 days (lines up with 3/7 ship date on the 4 corners K2 case.

I'm not sure which one to get.... decisions decisions. I want the m-edge (because of the colors) but not sure if I should do 4 corners or spine clip plus 2 corners (this is the format of this m-edge "prodigy" jacket for k2.)  I don't see the big benefit of the spine clip, since others have said the 4 corners holds the kindle very secure..... there is nothing on the back of the kindle to reach for either since there are no buttons back there.  Any thoughts?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the Amazon cover and it's working out perfectly.  I wish it came in different colors, but as for now I'm just fine with black.  Very easy to hold and the hinge system seems very secure......overall I'm very impressed for the quality of the leather cover and its price.  I haven't had reason to travel around town with it, but if I do I'll probably want to either find a padded case at home that fits well or buy an inexpensive one at Target.  To close the cover more securely when traveling, I'll use a small synthetic hairband.  Right now I see no need to purchase any other cover, even though I absolutely love the Oberon designs!  I love the hinge system on the Amazon cover too much.  I was very, very pleasantly surprised!  Again, only change I would make is to add a color selection.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't originally order the Amazon cover spontaneously decided to on Sunday night to protect my K2 until my m-edge gets here. My Amazon cover came today and I was pleasantly surprised. I could do without the logo on the front though and I will probably slip my covered K2 into another bag.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I do not like the Amazon cover.  The Kindle is only held by the "hinges" and the right side is not secure at all...just sort of flops around.  Also the cover does not have any type closing device to secure it closed.  I guess we could put an elastic band or something on it but I think that would look a little tacky.  So back it goes to Amazon.  I hope Oberon makes corners I personally do not care to put Velcro on my Kindle.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have two oberons right now and I can't tell you how fantastic they are.. they are like art work


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> I do not like the Amazon cover. The Kindle is only held by the "hinges" and the right side is not secure at all...just sort of flops around. Also the cover does not have any type closing device to secure it closed. I guess we could put an elastic band or something on it but I think that would look a little tacky. So back it goes to Amazon. I hope Oberon makes corners I personally do not care to put Velcro on my Kindle.


Sorry that's not working out for you. I like mine. I'm not finding that it is flopping around. True the right side can move if you lift it up, but I find the weight of the Kindle keeps it in place. I actually put a small piece of microfiber cloth between the kindle and the back cover so I can clean my screen if i need to. The cloth isn't falling out on me at all, and I like having it available if I need it. I wish it had a little more padding on it (just my own preference), but that would probably take away from the sleekness of the cover. I'm glad I bought it for the $30. The logo thing on the front doesn't bother me. And yeah, I think it would be cool if they were available in other colors. For that price, I would have several colors.

Hope you find one you like. There are several of them floating around out there now (or soon to be).


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I got the K cover today.
It works just fine.

I REALLY did not want to be out in the world with my K unprotected.
I do have an M-edge on order, but in the meantime I have this one and I actually like it.

I can see that I will use both at different times.
But I REALLY felt the need to protect my K right away.

Had it stunk I would have returned it.

But I am pleased with the purchase

FWIW
Eric


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Could someone please tell me the length and width of the Amazon case?  It's not listed on their site and I'm curious how the size compares to our other choices.  Thanks!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Width (A hair under)  5 3/4"

Height  8 3/16"

Thickness with K2 inside 3/4"

Cover lays flat when open, folds back fully if you want it to.
And lays shut (front cover) when just out on desk etc.

The K2 sits inside with appx 1/8" of cover at top edge.
3/16" at bottom edge
and 1/4" on right edge

Placement of the hinge could alter these a little from K2 to K2.

If you get my meaning.

Eric

No clasp or strap


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info Eric!  I was looking at the M-edge prodigy cases that have the hinges and I expected them to be a bit wider than the Amazon cover (which looks more sleek to me) -- but according to the measurements on the Amazon site, their cases are actually a bit smaller.  I wonder if that is possible or the measurements are wrong.  M-edge prodigy 6.2 wide and 8.2 long.  Hmmm  I suppose it's possible b/c the M-edge executive cases are 6.25 x 8.25.  But isn't it odd that the Amazon cover is wider?  Or is it just me?? lol


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks for the info Eric! I was looking at the M-edge prodigy cases that have the hinges and I expected them to be a bit wider than the Amazon cover (which looks more sleek to me) -- but according to the measurements on the Amazon site, their cases are actually a bit smaller. I wonder if that is possible or the measurements are wrong. M-edge prodigy 6.2 wide and 8.2 long. Hmmm I suppose it's possible b/c the M-edge executive cases are 6.25 x 8.25. But isn't it odd that the Amazon cover is wider? Or is it just me?? lol


I apologoize I had a typo.
it is NOT 6 3/4 but 5 3/4inches wide

I corrected my post.

The M-edge is wider I too have one on order.

Eric


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> I apologoize I had a typo.
> it is NOT 6 3/4 but 5 3/4inches wide
> 
> I corrected my post.
> ...


Oh okay, that makes much more sense to me. Thanks! Did you order the new prodigy one with the hinges?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

kari said:


> Oh okay, that makes much more sense to me. Thanks! Did you order the new prodigy one with the hinges?


I did originally but them I canceled and I went with the corners.

Eric


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> I did originally but them I canceled and I went with the corners.
> 
> Eric


So after having the Amazon one, you aren't sold on the hinges?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

kari said:


> So after having the Amazon one, you aren't sold on the hinges?


I like the hinges just fine, but I did add two spots of velcro (done very discretely) to keep it from potentially swinging.
But in fact I like it so much I considered canceling the M-Edge entirely.
Still might.

One minute I think SAVE THE $.
Next minute I think NEED the variety!

MOST likely I will get the M-edge.

Eric


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> I like the hinges just fine, but I did add two spots of velcro (done very discretely) to keep it from potentially swinging.
> But in fact I like it so much I considered canceling the M-Edge entirely.
> Still might.
> 
> ...


LOL I can relate to the indecision! One thing -- the M-edge prodigy appears to have 2 corner loops on the outside edge that will do the same thing as the velcro you're using. I do like that feature. And I like that the M-edge has a closure. And color choices. My favorite look is the Oberon but I too am torn b/w saving money and having variety. Not sure which I will truly like the best until I try them!


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I purchased the Amazon case. It looks great and I love the hinge system but it initially had a strong chemical odor to it.  I seriously doubt it's real leather.  The leather doesn't seem like it will hold up very well under regular use.  I will probably upgrade to a better case in the future.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

jeremy81 said:


> I purchased the Amazon case. It looks great and I love the hinge system but it initially had a strong chemical odor to it. I seriously doubt it's real leather. The leather doesn't seem like it will hold up very well under regular use. I will probably upgrade to a better case in the future.


mine had the odor at first, but it went away quickly. They must of had it packed up for quite a while. The leather isn't as thick and "cushy" as most organizers or planners I've had, but I really like the hinge system. I hope the leather holds up, I really like the cover. it folds back and is comfortable to hold.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised with the Amazon case, to be honest!  I like how the K2 locks in and I did not want my K2 to be be nekkid for any length of time so ordered it when I order my K2.  I previously had a Medge/Red and the only thing I really miss is having a pocket in the front. It folds back nicely for one handed reading and stays closed in my purse.  Eventually, I'm sure I will order something more "spiffy" for Scout but for now, I'm pretty happy with the Amazon case.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Love it!  It's like putting a read hardback cover on the Kindle.  Not fancy, but sleek, fits K perfectly. and when it's closed it's like carrying around a small, real book.  The cover folds back behind the K and then it disappears almost completely.  I was skeptical after the K1 cover, but it was definitely worth $30.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered an Amazon cover just because I was nervous using my Kindle without anything!  I have played with it, but not really done any reading because I don't want anything to happen to it.  I have ordered an Oberon cover and I am suppose to receive the Amazon cover today.  So I will use the Amazon cover until my Oberon gets here.    Based on the reviews it has pros and cons, but it is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yorkie Lady said:


> I ordered an Amazon cover just because I was nervous using my Kindle without anything! I have played with it, but not really done any reading because I don't want anything to happen to it. I have ordered an Oberon cover and I am suppose to receive the Amazon cover today. So I will use the Amazon cover until my Oberon gets here. Based on the reviews it has pros and cons, but it is better than nothing at all.


That's what I was thinking, but I have been very pleasantly surprised with the Amazon case. I have an Oberon on order which I am impatiently waiting for, but I don't think the Amazon case will get relegated to the trash heap when the new one arrives.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I should receive my Amazon cover today also. I will feel better once I get Lady Claire in a cover. Hurry up Oberon!!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

After all these reviews, I cancelled my medge cover and ordered the amazon one.  I will wait on the medge until reviews start falling in.  I really like the thinness of the K2 and don't want a case that will take away from that..


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Additions to my previous comments:

There is absolutely no "flop" with the Amazon cover -- not unless you hold it open and upside down and move it quickly from side to side.  Doing that will make the Kindle move a couple of inches on the right side.  But when you are holding it normally and opening/closing it in a normal way there is never any indication that the right side of the Kindle isn't held down in some manner.  At least that is my experience.

And about the odor: Mine did have a sight odor at first, but that wasn't too surprising.  It was the odor of the adhesive used to secure the inner layers of materials.  Evidently, the adhesive had not cured completely before the cover was packaged.  Now that the cover has been "airing" for several days the odor is gone and all I smell is leather.  And by the way, the leather is real.  It's a pretty good quality leather, but not the finest of course.  (Look at Oberon, Cole Haan, or Noreve if you want something better, and be prepared to pay a lot more.)

Price point: I think that $30 is a more than fair price for the Amazon cover.  Good quality materials, exceptionally good construction, sturdy and reliable Kindle protection -- what more can you expect for that price?  Yes, it's plain -- but that's where Oberon and others come into the picture.  I'll get something "dressier" for my Kindle when I've seen exactly what other companies will be offering.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm getting the m-edge prodigy -- I love my m-edge executive for my KK and when I saw the hinge on the prodigy along with the elastic on the other two corners I was sold -- I wanted the ability to hold the cover closed and I like the extra padding on the m-edges cases - makes me feel a bit more comfortable with it protecting my Kindle. 

Can't wait for it to get here - I am a nervous nellie worrying that it will fall before that


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> After all these reviews, I cancelled my medge cover and ordered the amazon one. I will wait on the medge until reviews start falling in. I really like the thinness of the K2 and don't want a case that will take away from that..


I decided to do the same thing after I got my Amazon cover.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I got my leather cover yesterday and now my Jazz-N-Me is nice and warm.

I love the cover and find the Kindle is very secure in it.  It's also easily removeable, if necessary.  The one feature I don't like is that it does not close securely, but I will buy one of those decorative bands someone here suggested.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any "imperfections" on there Amazon leather cover?

I just got it today and really like it, but there are two little bumps on the front cover.  I looks like something got stuck under the leather.  It's rather insignificant and I feel rather petty about complaining, but it bugs me.  

I'm trying to decide if I should get it replaced.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

kim said:


> Does anyone have any "imperfections" on there Amazon leather cover?
> 
> I just got it today and really like it, but there are two little bumps on the front cover. I looks like something got stuck under the leather. It's rather insignificant and I feel rather petty about complaining, but it bugs me.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should get it replaced.


I have one bump on the back of my cover. I was thinking that if it was something I purchased in a store I wouldn't have picked the one I received.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I looked REAL: close I can't find any bumps or such imperfections.
Outside or inside.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Well if you guys don't have bumps on your front cover then I don't want bumps on mine either.  I want to be just like you   .


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I would call CS and tell them you want a different one. They seem to be good about stuff like that.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

kim said:


> Well if you guys don't have bumps on your front cover then I don't want bumps on mine either. I want to be just like you  .


Yeah us!

It would bother me as well...
Call CS they will take care of you I betcha!

EL


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I just received my Amazon black cover, FYI-no bumps in the wrong places!
I really like it, its slim and sleek, and has black lining so it won't shed a light color, on all my black winter clothing.
I love how, there is nothing on the corners. Its like a Oberon with Velcro. Just floating.

I am returning the Cole Haan Bronze, to Amazon to tomorrow. After just a few days of using it-it was looking a bit shabby. And the elastic corners seemed to be stretching out.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I just received my Amazon black cover, FYI-no bumps in the wrong places!
> I really like it, its slim and sleek, and has black lining so it won't shed a light color, on all my black winter clothing.
> I love how, there is nothing on the corners. Its like a Oberon with Velcro. Just floating.
> 
> I am returning the Cole Haan Bronze, to Amazon to tomorrow. After just a few days of using it-it was looking a bit shabby. And the elastic corners seemed to be stretching out.


Yes the inside lining is really quite nice.
It is sort of a synthetic felt like material.
Feels and looks very good.

Eric


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine arrived today

I like it a lot. I have decided this will be the cover for me for a while. At least until I see what the market has to offer and read reviews of those offerings.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I have not received mine yet.  I ordered it the same day as my Kindle and I received the Kindle on 2/25.  I will have it on Monday and can't wait since I hate using my Kindle without a cover!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I hate to be gripey but I have a couple of little bumps on the front of my cover also.  The back is fine.    I know that sounds whiney, but when you pay that much for something, you want it to be perfect.  Oh well - Sophie at least won't be naked until my Oberon cover gets here!


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

I really like the Amazon K2 cover.  I had the M-Edge Executive Leather cover for my K1 - the original version with the short tab, and liked it, but I don't like the current design with the tab lengthwise.  For my purpose, the lack of a closure is not a deal-breaker, but I could see how it would be important to some.  I do like how sleek the Amazon cover is, though I wish there was a slot in the lining for a business card.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I was so busy being gripey about the bumps, I forgot to mention that it is very nice, I like the hinge system and the inside is very soft.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yorkie Lady said:


> I was so busy being gripey about the bumps, I forgot to mention that it is very nice, I like the hinge system and the inside is very soft.


Yorkie Lady, I think both of us need to call CS and get bump-free covers then we can appreciate the other lovely features even more. I also like the cover.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Kim,  I just had to let you know you were not the only one out there with an imperfect cover.....
and that bump just sticks out like it's the only thing I see when I look at the front of it.
I would call them if I thought they would send me one and then I could send this one back....I don't have anything else to put Sophie in!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The other day somebody said something about having a probelem with their cover on the Amazon Boards (yes, I was reading over there) and said that Amazon contacted them (she didn't call them) and they offered to replace her cover by sending her a new one and then having her ship the defective one back.

I'd give them a call and let them no. the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Luvmy4brats you are right!  Come on Kim let's call them .....I will let you know what they say.  And that is for sure, all they can say is no.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, if you go to Amazon and look up the cover -- in the pictures there is one from a customer and it shows peeling leather or glue or something.  CS replaced it.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

kim said:


> Yorkie Lady, I think both of us need to call CS and get bump-free covers then we can appreciate the other lovely features even more. I also like the cover.


I just called Amazon and they are going to ship me a new cover no charge because mine had bumps on it....and then I can ship my defective one back to them. They are so nice! Everything everyone has said about Amazon customer service is correct, they are awesome to deal with. I forgot to ask though, does anyone know if I have to pay to ship the defective one back, or do they give you a mailing slip to send it back to them? 
Kim, did you call on yours?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They'll email you a return label. You won't have to pay for return shipping.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yorkie Lady said:


> I just called Amazon and they are going to ship me a new cover no charge because mine had bumps on it....and then I can ship my defective one back to them. They are so nice! Everything everyone has said about Amazon customer service is correct, they are awesome to deal with. I forgot to ask though, does anyone know if I have to pay to ship the defective one back, or do they give you a mailing slip to send it back to them?
> Kim, did you call on yours?


I haven't gotten around to it yet, but I'm planning on exchanging it. I'm assuming I can go through the same process online.


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

Received mine yesterday, and must say I was pleasantly surprised. I live in basic black first off, so the color was perfect.  I'm also a minimalist at heart so I found the design sleek and clean. 
Some have complained about the added weight but I found no significant issue with it. Additionally others wanted a closure of sorts and that has already been discussed with possible alternatives. Lack of closure didn't bother me. If it were in the design, of course I'd use it. But I'm of the school of "what I don't have, I don't miss."


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still loving the Amazon leather cover, although I do wish it came in other colors of pebbled leather.  

Now I'm using it while on the treadmill.  I place the cover (open) on the book ledge and there's a padded hook for books that I can attach to the "cover side" of the Kindle.  It holds it surprisingly well.  It sure makes my time on the treadmill fly by and, when things start to get a bit challenging during the workout, the reading helps to distract me!  I was never able to put a book up there before, only magazines.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have said elsewhere in this board that I have my K2 (love it!) and an Amazon cover.
I am very happy with the cover.  The thing I like most about it is the "hinge".
As much as I love the looks of the Oberon covers, they have said that they will NOT use the hinge and that is a show-stopper for me.
I look forward to reviews of the M-edge Prodigy cover.  It is attractive (in a different way than the Oberon) and has a "hinge".  I hope it is much the same as the Amazon hinge.  If so, I will be getting one in the mocha.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I have said elsewhere in this board that I have my K2 (love it!) and an Amazon cover.
> I am very happy with the cover. The thing I like most about it is the "hinge".
> As much as I love the looks of the Oberon covers, they have said that they will NOT use the hinge and that is a show-stopper for me.
> I look forward to reviews of the M-edge Prodigy cover. It is attractive (in a different way than the Oberon) and has a "hinge". I hope it is much the same as the Amazon hinge. If so, I will be getting one in the mocha.


The M-edge Prodigy supposedly uses the exact same hinges that Amazon does.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Kari.  I guess I won't wait and will go ahead and order now (I really want to anyway).


----------

